# Check out this buck!



## Ariel301 (Aug 30, 2010)

I got a picture today of the buck who is here for stud service for my senior girls. I'm really looking forward to seeing some kids out of this boy, his kids from this spring that I saw are just gorgeous! I brought this guy in to breed for some replacement doelings who are not related to my buck. What do you think?


----------



## glenolam (Aug 30, 2010)

I think he is SERIOUS about the job he's there to do!  

All joking aside, I think he looks nice!


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 30, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> I think he is SERIOUS about the job he's there to do!


He sure is! He's been here since Friday night and already has every doe on the property in raging heat, and has already bred two of the three he's here for! He's got such a nice temperament, he's sweet to the girls, easy to handle, and even plays gently with my young buckling. I hope he passes that on!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 31, 2010)

He looks like a nice boy. Hopefully you will get some great kids out of him.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm having a hard time trying to figure out exactly what he is....PB LaMancha?  Nubi x LaMancha?

He's nice and slick, that's for sure..  The fact that he doesn't have hardly any course, red, mineral-deficiency-indicative hair on his hind legs tells me that he's either a genetic marvel or that whomever he belongs to is doing something right...or both, I dunno.

His back legs look pretty good to me.  He's got some angle to his hock and stifle, and his cannons seem pretty good and straight.  I like that..  He's not all pinched up in the heart girth, either, which I like..  Good overall length, too, and his topline looks pretty good..

Hard to get a good idea from just one picture, but so far...I like him.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 31, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I'm having a hard time trying to figure out exactly what he is....PB LaMancha?  Nubi x LaMancha?
> 
> He's nice and slick, that's for sure..  The fact that he doesn't have hardly any course, red, mineral-deficiency-indicative hair on his hind legs tells me that he's either a genetic marvel or that whomever he belongs to is doing something right...or both, I dunno.
> 
> ...


He's purebred LaMancha. LaMancha-Lane Expresso Twist. You know, it is weird that he doesn't have any red, because his owner doesn't have a shelter for him to get out of the sun really to avoid fading, and she also only feeds the horse mineral block, not a goat mineral. He's also eating nothing but grass hay, so he keeps in condition really good I think!


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 31, 2010)

I *really* like that he looks good, despite being somewhat..."less than intensively" managed.

That's a good quality.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's some pictures from his owner, with him a little more "posed". 











And his pedigree...
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001492728


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 31, 2010)

He is a big boy! He doesn't look as big in the first picture. But when you see him on the stand, you realize how big he is.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 31, 2010)

I like him more all the time.  I'm sure he'll throw some really nice babies.  

The 2nd pic of him on the stanchion...he's really working the camera.  For some reason, I picture him -- in a really overdone, vaguely western European accent -- going "Aaaah ha ha...you LIKE this, what you are seeing now...yes, no?"


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hahaha I can picture him with that accent too. Spanish, maybe, since he is a LaMancha. 

He IS big...probably about 200 pounds, comparing him to the size of my husband lol. And not even two yet, so he could get bigger. 

The hard part is going to be choosing which doelings are keepers, if we get extra!


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Hahaha I can picture him with that accent too. Spanish, maybe, since he is a LaMancha.
> 
> He IS big...probably about 200 pounds, comparing him to the size of my husband lol. And not even two yet, so he could get bigger.
> 
> The hard part is going to be choosing which doelings are keepers, if we get extra!


What's this mythical "extra doeling" concept you speak of?  

Tell me more...


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Aug 31, 2010)

You know, I didn't think I cared for they way Lamanchas looked (their teeny little ears...)  But after seeing this buck, I think I am a going to have too look at these guys again!  He is so handsome!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, in a perfect world, I'd keep every doeling I get next year. But I only have the husband's (aka the money-provider) permission for three, as replacements for the two old girls and one younger one with a behavioral issue (she's an incurable self-nurser, has to wear a muzzle between milkings!) Since it was a buck year this year, I'm hoping for that mythical crop of lots of doelings! I told my girls I want two doelings and a buckling from each of them lol. 

I did not like LaManchas either when I saw them at first. We got them because they were cheap. And now I am in love, they are seriously like big happy Labrador retrievers! People always ask why I cut their ears off though, because there are pretty much only Nubians around here.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Sep 1, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> The 2nd pic of him on the stanchion...he's really working the camera.  For some reason, I picture him -- in a really overdone, vaguely western European accent -- going "Aaaah ha ha...you LIKE this, what you are seeing now...yes, no?"


  I'm sure he has that accent, lol! What a neked pic.  Lamanchas just grow on you I think. That was the breed while researching dairy goats I was sure I Didn't want.... till we seen a few kids...... we were smitten, even Hubby liked them. And out of our goats they have the Sweetest personality! They're very docile & learn commands quickly. But I like the gopher ear best. It's funny when people look at them, then notice & say "what happened to their ears?" LOL


----------



## cutechick2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow, I am a Nubian person, but I LIKE this guy! Where are you located?


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm in northwest Arizona. He's not mine though, he goes back to his owner in a few days. I wish he was mine!


----------

